# Mail - Affichage poids des messages



## Brice75 (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mail m'affichait auparavant, en bas de la fenêtre du message, le poids total de mon message lorsque j'ajoutais des pièces jointes.
Depuis mon passage en 10.5.6 et en Mail 3.5, ce n'est plus le cas et impossible de trouver pourquoi.

Pourtant j'ai un autre portable, qui a exactement la même configuration, et sur lequel ça marche.

Bref je n'y comprends plus grand chose... Si quelqu'un à la solution et/ou l'explication je le remercie d'avance.


----------



## Djacks786 (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
je vois que ce post date maintenant, mais il n'y a pas de réponse et il se trouve que j'ai la même interrogation.

En effet, la barre du bas de mail est bien pratique :
- voir directement la taille du mail
- redimensionner directement les images trop lourdes

Promis, j'ai cherché longtemps avant de poster, mais c'est le seul lien où l'on en parle... Sauf si ça ne manque qu'à moi ;-) 

Sinon, quelles sont les solutions rapide pour ces 2 manip (j'ai vraiment cherché...) 

Merci bien.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2013)

réponse d' Apple trouvée en une recherche googoule d'une fraction de seconde

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH4851?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Djacks786 (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
merci, mais mauvaise réponse (en une fraction de minute  ) : dans le cas de ton lien, il s'agit de visualiser le poids de chaque message dans les boites mails... Ca je sais faire...

Mis ce que je ne sais pas faire :
connaitre le poids d'un mail (donc, surtout avec le poids total des pièces jointes) que l'on est *entrain de rédiger*, pour le jauger directement avant son envoie (comme je l'ai connu jusqu'à présent (une barre qui s'affiche en bas du mail en cours de rédaction ; sur la droite : possibilité de redimensionner les images et sur la gauche : visualisation du poids du mail en cours de rédaction).  

Désolé si je n'avais pas été assez clair dans l'explication... :rose:

Voilà une image que je viens de trouver du coin inférieur droit de cette barre que je cherche à afficher sur la nouvelle version de mail (avec, donc, de l'autre côté la taille du message) :
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7931/capturedcran20101219220.jpg

Merci bien pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2013)

Djacks786 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> merci, mais mauvaise réponse (en une fraction de minute  ) : dans le cas de ton lien, il s'agit de visualiser le poids de chaque message dans les boites mails... Ca je sais faire...


play again
relire
ceci s'applique à MAIL


> Mis ce que je ne sais pas faire :
> connaitre le poids d'un mail (donc, surtout avec le poids total des pièces jointes) que l'on est *entrain de rédiger*, pour le jauger directement avant son envoie (comme je l'ai connu jusqu'à présent (une barre qui s'affiche en bas du mail en cours de rédaction ; sur la droite : possibilité de redimensionner les images et sur la gauche : visualisation du poids du mail en cours de rédaction).


ceci s'appelle un...brouillon 
suffit de cliquer l'icone et ca se retrouve dans brouillon
et si on a fait le reglage de presentation adéquat ( voir...lien  )
on a la réponse
ensuite on reprend la rédaction et on ajuste si besoin


----------



## Djacks786 (9 Août 2013)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur cette somme de manips : pour voir la taille de mon mail, c'est à dire : quitter le mail et aller dans la boite brouillon, vérifier la taille, ajuster la pj et rouvrir le mail, supprimer la pièce jointe, et remettre la nouvelle....  

Il y a aussi mettra toutes les pj en affichage icône et calculer de tête la taille totale, puisqu'elle s'affiche sur l'icône (ce qui est encore plus rapide que at manipulation...)v 

Alors qu'avec cette barre que j'avais (et que ces satanés "pommes" n'ont pas pu supprimer, quand même !   ), la taille du mail apparaissait directement dans le mail en rédaction (somme des pièces attachés) et l'ajustement de taille des pièces se faisait aussi directement à partir du mail (icône sur le lien affiché précédemment)

Tinkiou bien pour ta patience... mais il s'agit bien d'une barre d'état (qui s'appelait d'ailleurs comme cela...)  ...

Tiens, je mets à l'imparfait,... Suis-je entrain de considéré que ça n'existe plus :mouais: :mouais: et que mac regresse sur certains points


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

Cette information, qui figurait directement dans la barre d'état de la fenêtre de composition du message, a partiellement disparu avec Mail 3 et MacOS X 10.5 (elle était juste conservée quand on mettait une image en pièce jointe), et semble avoir complètement disparu depuis...

La tendance à faire sobre et dépouillé a sans doute conduit à supprimer ces informations


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> La tendance à faire sobre et dépouillé a sans doute conduit à supprimer ces informations




Oui et c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Djacks786 (9 Août 2013)

Hé ben... Mes doutes seraient donc confirmés 

A force de dépouiller, il ne va rester que le trognon de la pomme   

En tout cas merci bien de m'avoir aidé dans cette vaine recherche   car je commençais à criser


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2013)

Djacks786 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur cette somme de manips : pour voir la taille de mon mail, c'est à dire : quitter le mail et aller dans la boite brouillon, vérifier la taille, ajuster la pj et rouvrir le mail, supprimer la pièce jointe, et remettre la nouvelle....


t'as pas à quitter le message
si le brouillon n'est pas déjà  enregistré automatiquement 
 ( ca dépend aussi si c'est imap concidende avec synchro etc) 

suffit de cliquer l'icone enregistrer comme brouillon
et regarder la fenêtre Mail qui est en arriere plan
(et ca va d'autant plus vite si c'est la BAL brouillon qui y est pré selectionnée ou que la colonne taille reste visible même en arriere plan derriere le message)

donc en gros au lieu de regarder dans les entêtes ou aux endroits des anciennes  versions mail  , tu portes ton regard dans la fenetre derriere
c'est pas hénaurme comme manip suplementaire


----------



## Djacks786 (9 Août 2013)

C'est vrai, ça fonctionne aussi. Et tu as raison, c'est pas énorme comme manie supplémentaire..

Mais pour modifier la (les) pièces jointes si elles sont trop importantes, il faut alors les redimensionner dans "aperçu" et les reglisser dans le mail : c'est vrai que ça aussi c'est pas beaucoup comme manie sup....

Mais cela fait deux manip. supplémentaires qui étaient faciles avant : pour redimensionner les pièces jointes c'était aussi facile que sous Iphoto avant d'envoyer le mail en partage intégré : juste un curseur... Et pour la taille du mail, elle était directement affichée... :love:

Et le but de l'évolution des logiciels n'est-il pas de faciliter les manips. et non pas en rajouter   

Pour ça que sur certains points la "pomme" a quant même quelques vers   
(même si je l'aime toujours...) :love:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2013)

remarque , si on pousse un peu  des retaillages de pj ne devraient pas etre à faire du tout 
car
1 l'email n'est pas fait pour envoi de gros fichiers
(et gros ici pouvant etre ...très petit , tout depend du tuyau des services emails , et certains archaiques sont encore limités à genre  5 mo)

2-il y a des tonnes d'options pour faire autrement
(à la dropbox  evernote, galerie et autres espaces en ligne)
on donne le lien du dit fichier
c'est particulierement bienvenue coté destinataire

exemple 
 quand on n'a pas envie ni besoin  de recevoir et downloader  200 photos (de vacances de la belle mère etc)  ,tout en asouhaitant y jeter un oeil et ensuite en prendre que 1 ou 2 sur les 200


ps idem avec la video" soit disant marrante" envoyée en fichier
 ( chat qui tombe , justin bieber qui tente une phrase intelligente  etc)


----------



## Djacks786 (9 Août 2013)

Et bien tu viens de mettre le "doigt dessus"... 

En fait, je suis en Nouvelle-Calédonie (et c'est toujours la France...) nos FAI sont tous archaïque : effectivement pas plus de 5Mo et des fois dans des boites les serveurs limitent à 3Mo...  

C'est donc très vite atteint : d'où mes recherches (qui ne servent donc plus) pour retrouver cette fonctionnalité simple car elle m'est fort utile dans mon job... 

De surcroit, certains serveur d'entreprises ne t'envoient pas un mail d'erreur lorsque le message n'a pas été délivré à cause d'une pièce trop importante (ou d'une somme de pj), même si le total n'exède pas 3 Mo...   

Et effectivement, j'utilise dropbox 

Pour mettre en perspective tout cela, il faut savoir qu'au domicile, le max du débit net est actuellement pour quelques privilégié de 4Mbit et que le plus courant c'est 2Mbit !!! et on paye pour cela l'équivalent de prêt de 60 euros par mois (oui : 60 euros pour 2Mb ) !!!    

D'où mes recherches pour optimiser mes systèmes... Et éviter les manips supplémentaires... 

Comme on dit : à défaut de grive, on mange des Merles ; en Calédonie ce sont des cerfs (à prononcer : cerfe) ; et bientôt on mange des "Pommes" (comme disait Chichi)...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2013)

je remarque que fort diplomatiquement tu ne parles pas de  la belle mère ( tu tiens à rester vivant) 

et si ca se trouve en plus la belle doche utilise incredimail
( la merveilleuse usine à gaz pour faire des emails facon page web des années 2000)


----------

